# Got locked in a clients home this morning on cat visit



## spaniel07 (May 3, 2012)

Worse nightmare comes true ....

When visiting cats for the first time today i got locked in the house, got in ok but when i tried to leave the yale leaver didn`t work from inside. Ok, I thought use the back garden gate, problem no gate just a 6ft fence.

So had to ring for help in the form of Glenn who came and rescued me, passed the key through the letter box and i was free....

The lock works from outside but not from indoors so will have to mention to client when she arrives, tomorrow i will keep the door open.

Something to add to my book `Adventures of a dog walker`


----------

